# .45 compact vs subcompact



## esparzar1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Quick question for you all. I'm looking to purchase the Px4 in the .45 for my wife. I know she wants something smaller than a full size but I've never shot the compact or subcompact. For those of you that have, can you please give me your opinions? Do you perfer one over the other? In advantages or reasons to get one over the other? Thanks in advance!


----------



## esparzar1 (Mar 11, 2013)

oops...so now researching a bit more. Seems like they only have the sc and c in 9mm and .40? So, with that being said, what do you recommed in the .40 between the subcompact and compact?


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

I only shoot 40 cals...but for you wife the 9mm might be better...most women cannot handle large calibers in compact or sub compacts


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

snakeye said:


> I only shoot 40 cals...but for you wife the 9mm might be better...most women cannot handle large calibers in compact or sub compacts


I tend to agree. Most females shy away from the .40 cal., especially in the smaller framed platforms. The 9mm is a good caliber for self-defense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Compact and sub-compact pistols are experts' tools.
They are very hard to shoot effectively and well.

How much pistol shooting experience do you have? How much does your wife have?
You and she had better be pretty competent with full-size pistols, before attempting to use the smaller versions.

Furthermore, small pistols require you to do constant practice. It's a big commitment.
Know what you two are getting yourselves into, before you buy a small gun.


----------

